# Cat bit into Headset cable



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a Sennheiser PC 350's with a Asus Essence STX sound card. 

I had my stupid but lovable cat named Boots gnaw on the cord and left some straggling wires poking through the sleeve. I was on Grid 2 because the on-line gaming is fixed and heard a bunch of ppl yacking and thought hell ya! I removed the cable from the card and plugged into the FP head phone jacks on the case and switched the source to FP on the sound card.

I can hear, but no body hears me. I cut and stripped the with for the mic and the wires are like angel hair, so fine. I just twisted them together to test and know mater what I do i cant get my mic working. Should I solder them together to test or is it a waste of time? Is the shield buggered or what?

I also played in the control panel and still couldn't get it to work.. Is there any thing in the driver program for the card to click on to get this thing working or should I chalk this head set into just a audio listening device to not piss the ppl next door off haha


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 29, 2013)

bad kitty!

Don't know man.  Only know to do what you did.  Sorry about that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah it was a Christmas gift from the wife and hate to see it trashed. 

I call him Pin Head


----------



## Hood (Aug 30, 2013)

Those fine twisted wires have a thin coating of insulation on them, just burn the ends for a split second with a lighter, then solder them together.  Twisting them together without soldering may work, but only if you bare them first, and tape tightly.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2013)

Hood said:


> Those fine twisted wires have a thin coating of insulation on them, just burn the ends for a split second with a lighter, then solder them together.  Twisting them together without soldering may work, but only if you bare them first, and tape tightly.


Yeah I have the soldering equiptment to do the job but a few drinks in me atm prevent a steady hand lol. I did burn the wire a tad because it had a cotton fiber mixed in the one strand.

I guess I'll see tomorrow. I really dont need to spend 3 bills on a new set to have some douch bag mock me on line lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2013)

my cat did the same thing when i was gaming late at night with sneekypeet,athlonx2, and erocker. the only solution was to lock it out of the room.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> my cat did the same thing when i was gaming late at night with sneekypeet,athlonx2, and erocker. the only solution was to lock it out of the room.


 that's the easy fix, but how about the real fix?


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 30, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> that's the easy fix, but how about the real fix?



Bring another cat. 


Oh, 'fix'?


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2013)

Those tiny wires are a pain in the butt to fix but it can be done... First you want to take some fine grit sandpaper to each end and get the coating off. Then just a tiny bit of solder and either use heatshrink wrap (if you can find it small enough) or just use a little liquid electrical tape.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Those tiny wires are a pain in the butt to fix but it can be done... First you want to take some fine grit sandpaper to each end and get the coating off. Then just a tiny bit of solder and either use heatshrink wrap (if you can find it small enough) or just use a little liquid electrical tape.


Those wires are so thin-you cant twist them together but by using wet fingers.

I did burn the insulation off before twisting together.

I even used the thunder bolt audio box with no luck.


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2013)

Twisting them together most likely won't work.. They need to be soldered end to end.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2013)

erocker said:


> Twisting them together most likely won't work.. They need to be soldered end to end.


Just to give them a 100% contact I assume?

Iron and solder is waiting...


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2013)

erocker said:


> Those tiny wires are a pain in the butt to fix but it can be done... First you want to take some fine grit sandpaper to each end and get the coating off. Then just a tiny bit of solder and either use heatshrink wrap (if you can find it small enough) or just use a little liquid electrical tape.


These wires are so tiny there like angel hair and using sand paper is a no go.

Report: well I finally had the time to repair the wire. I had to cut about 12" off the wire because of the tiny bite marks here and there were found and didn't want to piss around.

I found an old rca cable and patched it in line to give the correct length. 
Those fine wires were a real bitch to join.. I had a heck of a time tinting the wires with soldier but once I did the joining was easy.. got some good quality electrical tape and a lighter and let's just say it works like heat shrink if done right.

All the time fiddling with it today, I plugged her in and it worked 
Perfect quality sound through the Mic now, AND NOW I can tell the retards in grid 2 where they can stick there crash and run style of racing


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah it was a Christmas gift from the wife and hate to see it trashed.
> 
> I call him Pin Head
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/boots.png



That is one fat cat.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 19, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah it was a Christmas gift from the wife and hate to see it trashed.
> 
> I call him Pin Head
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/boots.png



Garfield!?


----------



## Melvis (Sep 19, 2013)

Thats gotta suck man!! but i feel your pain.

I also have a cat and here is the list of things she has killed of mine (chewed the cord of)

Keyboard
Mouse
Headphones
2.0 Speakers
Webcam
Ethernet cable
usb3 2.5 enclosure (still works thank god)

But i love her lol


----------

